# Xanthan Gum



## Tony Falco (Jan 31, 2013)

First off I just want to quickly introduce myself, I have been lurking around these forums for years but just recently decided to register. My name is Tony, I'm 26 and have had IBS-D for about 7 years.

I recently started gluten free diet and I almost immediately noticed an improvement. It took me almost 2 weeks before I could find a gluten free white bread that taste good (UTI's). Around the same time I started eating the white bread on a daily basis (about 1 loaf a day, I eat a lot of sandwiches) my symptoms started coming back plus I had really bad gas (smelly) which Is abnormal for me.

I noticed in the ingredients "xanthan gum". Which a quick Google search determined that it's an ingredient used in laxatives (are you kidding me) and another side effect of it is flatulence. The problem im having is that gluten free is def helping me but a whole lot of gluten free products contain either xanthan gum or guar gum (same side effects).

I'm curious to know if anyone else has experience with xanthan gum?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Unfortunately for a lot of baked goods and breads the gluten plays a role in giving the food the proper texture so when you use gluten free grains they add in something to make the texture more like the gluten containing one.

Unfortunately for some people the gums do cause problems as they can be fermentable. Some people do better with potatoes and rice as starches even if you can't make a bread out of them very well. If you do like the sandwich thing you can wrap sandwich fillings with a lettuce leaf and some people find that works better than a gluten free bread with all the additives needed to give it a bread-like texture.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Or you can get a bread maker and try making different breads yourself. They're cheap. Ingredients are cheap and easy to come by. And they're pretty simple to use and easy to clean.

Or you can look for local bakers that do gluten free breads. If it's made fresh locally, they probably don't add crap like xanthan gum. It will taste better than commercial breads also.

- Steve


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh look at that. My slang word for fecal matter (rhymes with rap, starts with "c") got filtered out. Weird, since this is an IBS forum. You'd think that word would come up a lot. Heh.

- Steve


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

i need a new digestive system, wish i can buy a new one.


----------



## Tony Falco (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Steve & Kathleen for your advice I will look into local bakers and using lettuce leaves instead of bread. I am just shocked they would replace gluten with a laxative ingredient considering that a lot of people who eat gluten free have IBS. Although I guess if constipation is the problem I see how that could be beneficial.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the primary reason to eat gluten free is celiac disease and they don't normally have problems with ingredients like that as once you take the gluten away the GI tract is essentially normal and if it doesn't bother most healthy people it won't bother them.

I also don't know if there is a lot of awareness of IBS or that ingredients or foods that most people can eat effect us more.


----------



## Cutecake90 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yes!!! Xantham gum actually puts in 400 times more water in your intestines when ingested and other gums can cause similar issues. Most people don't have a problem with it or they may not notice that they go to the bathroom a little more or are bloated, but there are those of us who are super sensitive. I figured this out after having Dayia Cheese. I got sooo sick 10 minutes after I ate some of it and I thought what could it possibly be in this and I fell into a blog about people having a similar reaction and one person said it's got to be the Xantham gum. So I looked up as much as a could on the subject. Honestly there is not a lot out there, but I found information on what it is and what it can do to your body. Of course they say it's unlikely, but then again IBS is unlikely right hahaha.... even through there is more of a chance of gums being in Gluten free food and dairy free alternatives, it's also in things like ketchup, every salad dressing except homemade or just olive oil and balsamic, icecream unless freshmade and local, but still ask and some bread rolls that aren't gluten free or have dairy. So read labels on EVERTHING like I'm sure your already doing. After getting rid of all the things that have that in there and all dairy except for goats milk and cheese in moderation I feel awesome! I can eat bread again that doesn't have dairy or xantham gum. Rudi's is really tasty if you can have wheat again. I can't have nut milks because it's in all of them as well as other gums. Hope this helps you! here's where I found some information https://chriskresser.com/harmful-or-harmless-xanthan-gum/https://chriskresser.com/harmful-or-harmless-guar-gum-locust-bean-gum-and-more/


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I have SIBO-C and eat gluten free. I have to avoid "gluten free" versions of pasta, bread, etc. as well though because they also cause my C problems (not sure of the reason). I've seen some research coming out recently on the negative health effects of "gluten free" versions of products that typically contain gluten (nothing on C though).


----------

